# Introducing Emandmikey



## emandmikey (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey everyone! We're a little family of 4 who just got their first hive... about 2 weeks ago. We're getting ready to add the second hive body in the next week or so. The little girls are busy in there! I (Em) took a beginner beekeeping class last spring, but didn't get a hive until this spring. I hope to learn a lot here and I am sure I will come often asking lots of questions! Oh - we're just North of Raleigh, in Wake Forest!


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome, Second year beek myself, alot of good people and information here.Good Luck and have fun. Jim


----------



## katers (Apr 7, 2010)

greetings and welcome. I am a new beekeeper too, I just started this year and I have to say that it is an extremely interesting and engaging hobby. I think that once you start you never go back!

Beesource has been incredibly helpful for me,

Kate


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome! You will lear lots here! Everyone is extremely helpful. I hope you enjoy your new addiction!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, so which is your favorite Carolina team?


----------



## emandmikey (Apr 13, 2010)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome, so which is your favorite Carolina team?


Ha ha - I don't follow football or basketball, my only favorite Carolina Team is the Carolina Hurricanes! Many people find this weird since I'm a NC Native and have never lived in another state, but I like Hurricanes Hockey better than any other sport.


----------



## emandmikey (Apr 13, 2010)

Bsweet said:


> Welcome, Second year beek myself, alot of good people and information here.Good Luck and have fun. Jim


Thanks, Jim! I've learned a lot in the beekeeping class I took, but that was a year ago, so I know I will come here for quick information 'updates'!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

And you are right in the middle of the big three colleges, what is your secret worth? Happy beekeeping!


----------

